# Image Files Corrupt??



## AUZambo (Jan 16, 2010)

I need some help here. I just got back from doing a maternity shoot for a friend and dumped all my images onto the computer. They all dumped without any trouble at all, but when I try to view the RAW files I'm getting errors. I tried four different image-viewing programs and here's what happened:

*Sony's RAW Image Converter: *"Cannot open DSC000342.ARW. The file may be corrupted."

*Apple's "Preview" software: *"The document "DSC000342.ARW" could not be opened. Couldn't open the file. It may be corrupt or a file format that Preview doesn't recognize."

*Adobe Bridge:* When I browse to the folder containing the images it says "No items to display. Two items hidden."

*CS3: *Alas, I can view and edit the images, so all is not lost. I just wonder why the other three programs aren't reading the images.


I've never had this problem before. When I tried to view the images straight from the camera I got the same error messages. Just yesterday I dumped a lot of pictures and viewed them normally without any problems (I usually use Bridge to browse the images). After every dump I always reformat the CF card. The only difference between the pictures yesterday and today is that today I shot strictly in RAW and yesterday's pictures were shot in RAW+JPG.

Any help would be appreciated!! TIA.


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 16, 2010)

Just a little bump...even though I hadn't run off the first page yet.

Also, another thing that's weird is that when I'm browsing around in the Finder the image file names show up as they normally do.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2010)

How were the files transferred from the card to the computer, exactly? I'm wondering about the transfer process mostly, but also the OS and its file sharing/file translation preferences; specifically, I am wondering if the computer supports the display of the RAW files, or if it is merely extracting the "hidden" .JPEG file that lies inside of a RAW file.

Apple's Preview can display the "hidden" JPEG from within a .CR2, .RAF, or .NEF file--but it cannot show the "actual", RAW data--only the hidden JPEG.


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> How were the files transferred from the card to the computer, exactly? I'm wondering about the transfer process mostly, but also the OS and its file sharing/file translation preferences; specifically, I am wondering if the computer supports the display of the RAW files, or if it is merely extracting the "hidden" .JPEG file that lies inside of a RAW file.
> 
> Apple's Preview can display the "hidden" JPEG from within a .CR2, .RAF, or .NEF file--but it cannot show the "actual", RAW data--only the hidden JPEG.


I used a USB cable to connect the camera to the computer, browsed to the CF card in the camera, then copied & pasted them into a folder on my hard drive. It's the same way I've always dumped pictures.

All the programs I've mentioned above have always been able to read the RAW files from my camera...whether they're actually reading the RAW files or a hidden JPG, so there's definitely something funky going on.


----------

